# All I could say was....ewwwwww!!!



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

YouTube - Yellow Pages Group Ad - Oily


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2010)

Since it's for YellowPages.ca, this would be good for the anti-Canadian thread


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh Daniel,

Always looking for something to nail us Canadians for, aren't you??


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2010)

That reminds me, I need to search Google News again for "Canada"


----------



## Banned (Mar 29, 2010)

**** disturber...


----------



## busybee (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

Where do you find this stuff??  No really, I dont have enough time in the day to even think about looking for this.  Another smile.  Great feeling to go to bed with. Busy bee


----------



## Banned (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Baxter and Daniel are the experts at finding this stuff.  I only found this because it played on my TV (they interrupted Law & Order, SVU for THIS! Horrors!) and then I went to youtube and looked for it.

Otherwise, I'd have never found it...I don't have time to look for stuff either.  Between Law & Order and Psychlinks, I'm not sure I'll ever get my final term paper finished .  (I will...it just takes delicate balancing ).


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Between Law & Order and Psychlinks, I'm not sure I'll ever get my final term paper finished .  (I will...it just takes delicate balancing ).



That show is also popular among nursing home residents


----------



## Banned (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh good.  I'll fit right in when I get there .


----------

